# AC Wii: cut characters?



## Jeremy (Mar 30, 2007)

What characters do you think shouldn't/won't be in the next AC?  

When ACWW came out, a lot of characters were not in it (Chip, Jack, Jingle, Wisp, etc...) so I'm expecting the same for the next one.

(Note: this is for the main characters, not villagers)


----------



## Tehthing (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, other than Wisp, all the cut characters were holiday characters.  And Puck. <3

Heck yes!  Fist post!


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2007)

Tehthing said:
			
		

> Well, other than Wisp, all the cut characters were holiday characters.  And Puck. <3
> 
> Heck yes!  Fist post!


 Some other villagers were removed as well. =P

I think Gracie should be removed, as she only gives you clothing. =P


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 30, 2007)

Wisp
Gracie
The Insurance Guy
Timmy and Tommy (hello.. you have to be 16 to work!)


----------



## Grawr (Mar 30, 2007)

Lyle should definately go...


And Dr. Shrink (Or..."Shrunk" or something) really doesn't need to stick around...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2007)

Corn Artist Red and Jerkish fashion designer Gracie. *GAG*


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 30, 2007)

Lyle and Dr. Shrunk should get the boot, although I have a sick feeling that they'll both return... Tormenting the living heck out of gamers.  Especially that rascal Lyle.  He's gonna be up to no good... again...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 31, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Corn Artist Red and Jerkish fashion designer Gracie. *GAG*









And as long as they keep Brewster, I'm good.


----------



## Knightshot (Mar 31, 2007)

gracie and lyle should leave.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lyle needs to go, and so does Gracie and that annoying Town Hall clerk...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Lyle needs to go, and so does Gracie and that annoying Town Hall clerk... [/quote]
 Phyllis?  No way =o!  She's one of the main main characters.


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd really like them to bring back the good holidays along with all the characters.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2007)

Lyle, and Im good. Hes so friggin' annoying.


----------



## Spazzums (Apr 7, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Lyle, and Im good. Hes so friggin' annoying.


 Heh, same here. I once pushed him all the way to the other side of town, then he actually roamed freely.

I think everybody should come back from AC and then Lyle will leave. I think Gracie is okay.. I also want Resetti to get an attitude adjustment, he really scares me.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 7, 2007)

Hes not as bad as resetti.
I was talking to  resetti for half an hour once!  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hes not as bad as resetti.
> I was talking to  resetti for half an hour once!  :gyroidsurprised:


 Resetti can't be cut from the game =o

I doubt he will ever be though =D


----------



## Justin (Jul 15, 2007)

Lyle, Graice, Dr. Shrunk...

they all need to go.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 15, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hes not as bad as resetti.
> I was talking to  resetti for half an hour once!  :gyroidsurprised:


    			 Sad to be there isn't it?


----------



## Average-Joe101 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think Lyle, Gacie, and Phyllis should get the boot.


----------

